# Goldcut JK721 Driver problems, please help



## IrishPies (May 28, 2012)

Hello,

I have just bought my first vinyl cutter and unfortunately can not get it to communicate with the computer.
The driver will not install as its a .dll file. When clicked, nothing happens. I bought it from lovecut and they will not answer my calls and their response to my email was "watch the video". I did... and it didnt help. 
Im sure the cutter works, but without the driver, i am getting nowhere.

Can anyone help?

also, from the same company i bought a sublim printer & ink, but the prints come out yellow... any tips?

Thank you in advance. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## pipaliyahiren33 (10 mo ago)

Hi to all please help me with my Cutter Plotter JK721, Windows10 64bit, is anyone have a driver for windows10 64bit.

thank you i will really appreciate your help or you may send me the driver on my email [email protected]


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

pipaliyahiren33 said:


> Hi to all please help me with my Cutter Plotter JK721, Windows10 64bit, is anyone have a driver for windows10 64bit.
> 
> thank you i will really appreciate your help or you may send me the driver on my email [email protected]


check here


----------

